
Ask HN: I feel stuck in my career. How can I find a (good) mentor? - flyingsaucer_
I feel stuck. I don&#x27;t even know if I want to continue working with tech. The more I read and research, the more useless I feel. It may be some sort of &quot;impostor&#x27;s syndrome&quot;, I don&#x27;t know, but I just feel like I&#x27;m doing the same thing over and over again and that I&#x27;m not growing as a professional.<p>I&#x27;ve tried doing 1:1 with my managers over time, but it didn&#x27;t help. I&#x27;ve also tried signing up for Career Advices on LinkedIn but it also didn&#x27;t help (it was mostly showing up managers from fields other than tech).<p>How can I find a good mentor? I think I need someone with a similar background and more experience to talk and (may) help me find goals I want to pursue.<p>I can give more details if needed.
======
osipov
check out sharpestminds.com

